# The best place for pinfish. Need ASAP



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

I was wondering where was the best spot to stock up on pinfish. I dont have a boat but was looking for some to use as bait. Please Help. And wats the best bait?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Easiest way... when you find them. Chop up a cigar minnow throw it in the water. Wait 10 seconds then throw a cast net on the spot.

Jim


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

You can sabiki up about 50 small(3"-4") pinfish in a hour at Fairhope Pier in Fairhope, AL. Just go to the end and throw your sabikis under the pier. It never fails.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

it has to be somewhere in pensacola, ill check that out in fairhope though when i go to alabama in a few months. its random but roll tide! buyin my pops opening tickets and a fishing rod for his birthday. but yea it has to be in pensacola.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Docks at any Marina or glass flats, both will produce all you want.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

3 Mile Bridge pier around the pilings. Put little pieces of dead shrimp on a sabiki rig. You'll get pinfish between 3 and 6 inches. 2 or 3 fish at a time.


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

cool thats not even two minutes from my house. ill check it out. owe u guys one. :thumbup: gona load up on em


----------



## captainblack (Jul 4, 2010)

anywhere there are lots of rocks or around pilings i always get lots, last couple times i threw the net at the 17th street boat ramp and when i was throwing it out at octagon pier ive been getting lots and lots of 2 to 5 inch pinfish and a handful of pigfish the same size

if youre going for hook and line and sabiki or 3 or 4 line like hi low type of rig (basically a sabiki) dropped around some pilings or rocks with some grass or weeds around it and you should get quite a few, the damn things are almost everywhere you can imagine ready to steal your bait


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Just about any dock will have a million of them! Do what Jim said...

"Chop up a cigar minnow, throw it in the water, wait 10 seconds then throw a cast net on the spot."


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Chop up a hardhead catfish and throw them in a fish trap. I have my trap by my dock in Santa Rosa Sound and usually within an hour of putting the trap down, its loaded.


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

the national seashore in gulf breeze. they are everywhere. or right next to bob sykes bridge


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

ill give that a shot


----------

